# BBA Cure!



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I had some BBA that my old pleco, otos and shrimp wouldn't touch. I just got 3 Zebra Nerite snails on Tuesday - mostly for looks - and the BBA is completely gone! I was really surprised as I've read that not much will eat it.

Just thought it may be an option for anyone out there with BBA problems.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

sweet! i just got some nerites for my BBA problem... FYI, Flourish Excel doesnt really work well for getting rid of it. But it did help my plants go crazy!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You have to know how to dose the Excel to get it to work on BBA. Mine turns pink and starts to die after 3 days of dosing. I only dose if I have BBA present. Although, Excel may not be good for inverts. Though I have used it wil Amanos and had no problems. My Nerites have never touched it.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

yea, i havent overdosed too much for fear of killing stuff.. its been decreasing just due to water changes, less feeding, and less lighting periods.. it'll go away someday!


----------

